# معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2007)

هل تعلم :-  1- ان المسك يستخرج من تحت جلد غزال المسك الذى يعيش فى هضبة التبت .      2- ان الديناصورات لم تكن كلها ضخمه فبعضها لم يتجاوز حجمه الد يك  الرومى .          3-             3- أن خيوط العنكبوت أقوى من أى خيط عادى .                                                    4              4-   أن قلب الخفاش ينبض خلال طيرانه 1000  نبضه فى الدقيقه .                            5               5-  أن حصان البحر هو الحيوان الوحيد الذى يقوم فيه الذكر بالحمل بدلا" من الآنثى .   6               6- أن الفيل ينام فى النصف الآخير من الليل مده تتراوح بين أربع و خمس  ساعات .    7-              7- أن أكثر أنواع الآرانب نسلا" هو الآرنب النيوزلندى الآبيض اذ تنجب أنثاه فى العام الواحد  ما يقرب من سبعين أرنبا" .                                                                                    8                 8- أن الحوت الآزرق يبلغ طوله 30 قدم ووزنه أكثر من 2500 رطل وتصل طاقته الى ألف حصان ويلتهم حوالى 4100 كيلو جرام من الطعا م فى اليوم الواحد .                                   9                 9- أن الصوت المميز الذى يصدره الدولفين لا يخرج من فمه وانما من فتحه موجوده فوق رأسه .           
وشكرا" 








ا


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*

*ميرسي على الموضوع يادونا 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*

ويباركك يا نونو يا سكر .......ميرسى يا حبيبتى .


----------



## thelife.pro (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرا لك دونا 
فعلا انها معلومات غريبة وجميلة 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا طونى ..كلك ذوق . الرب معك .


----------



## alhor (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*


شكراً ليكى يادونا على المعلومات 

مش لو رتبتي الموضوع يكون احسن ويخرج بصورة جميلة 

بعض المعلومات عن أعمار الحيوانات

البعوضة 6 أشهر 
الذبابة 3 أشهر 
الخنفساء 6 أسابيع 
الخروف 10 سنوات 
الأرنب 8 سنوات 
ملكة النحل 3 سنوات 
الصرصار 1 سنة 
النملة 1 سنة 
القط 15 سنة 
الذئب 15 سنة 
الحية 10 سنوات 
الفرس 30 سنة 
البقر 25 سنة 
الكلب 20 سنة 
الجمل 35 سنة 
العقاب 30 سنة 
الغراب 80 سنة 
الدب 50 سنة 
الأسد 50 سنة 
السلحفاة 100 سنة 
الببغاء 100 سنة 
الفيل 100 سنة 
سمك الشبوط 100 سنة 
سمك الرمح 100 سنة

تحياتى
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى ليك على النصيحه وعلى المعلومات وربنا يعوض تعبك .


----------



## alhor (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*


لاشكر على واجب يادونا 

تحياتى

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا الحر وربنا معاك .


----------



## the servant (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة دوناااا,,,

موضوع حلو مفيد بجد .بس اضف الي معلومات حضرتك ان استاذ فرااي 
(اللي هو انا )عندة فوبيا من القطط

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة دوناااا,,,
> 
> موضوع حلو مفيد بجد .بس اضف الي معلومات حضرتك ان استاذ فرااي
> (اللي هو انا )عندة فوبيا من القطط
> ...



+ ههههههههههه كده يبقى مش هينفع اجيبللك القطه اللى كنت عايزه اجيبهالك فى عيد ميلادك ........... يلا معلش ابقى اجيبلك أسد بيتهيألى بقى ده محدش بيخاف منه مش كده ولا أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ميرسى يا فراى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*

بجد موضوع حلو موت ومعلومات جميلة اوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: معلومات من عالم الحيوانات !!!!!!!!!!!*



crazy_girl قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو موت ومعلومات جميلة اوى



+  انتى اللى قمر يا قمر .........ميرسى يا كريزه يا سكره وربنا معاكى .


----------



## viviane tarek (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات حلوة وجديدة يا دونا
مرسى كثير
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلومات حلوة وجديدة يا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا"اخت دونا على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على المعلومه وربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> 5- أن حصان البحر هو الحيوان الوحيد الذى يقوم فيه الذكر بالحمل بدلا" من الآنثى



*والنبى عنده دم يا حبيبتى وزوق
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااااااائع يا دونا 
مرسىىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا"اخت دونا على المعلومات
> ...


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع يا كليمووو وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

> moviemaker قال:
> 
> 
> > شكراا على المعلومه *وربنا يباركك​**​**​*
> ...


*
نورت الموضوع ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *والنبى عنده دم يا حبيبتى وزوق
> > ميرسى يا قمر*


*ههههههههههه ميرررسى ليكى انتى يا جيجى وربنا يباركك يا قمرررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات راااااااااائع يا دونا
> ...


*نورت الموضوع يا كوكو ميرررسى وربنا  معاك​*


----------

